# Previsão e Seguimento de Furacões (Atlântico 2021)



## Orion (10 Abr 2021 às 22:01)




----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2021 às 21:11)

Provável início da época, se conseguir formar-se antes de Sábado:


----------



## Orion (20 Mai 2021 às 21:18)

StormRic disse:


> Provável início da época, se conseguir formar-se antes de Sábado:









IM Bermuda  http://www.weather.bm/


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2021 às 22:35)

Orion disse:


> IM Bermuda  http://www.weather.bm/



Corredores paralelos de anomalias positivas e negativas das SST, orientados WSW-ENE, no Pacífico e no Atlântico:






A perturbação 1 está numa zona de grande contraste de temperaturas:


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2021 às 19:56)

É quase certo o início da época 2021 nos próximos 5 dias:


----------



## Orion (8 Jul 2021 às 22:08)

*Was 2020 a Record-Breaking Hurricane Season? Yes, But. . .*


----------



## Orion (8 Jul 2021 às 22:25)

*CSU released its third forecast for the 2021 Atlantic hurricane season on Thursday, 8 July.*


----------



## N_Fig (19 Jul 2021 às 19:23)

É impressão minha ou depois de um começo em grande, estas últimas semanas de atividade tropical têm sido bem fracas?


----------



## Revenge (25 Jul 2021 às 01:22)

N_Fig disse:


> É impressão minha ou depois de um começo em grande, estas últimas semanas de atividade tropical têm sido bem fracas?



Ainda é muito cedo. Em Agosto e Setembro é que devem vir os grandes. Mas sim, esta semana esteve muito calma (o que é bom, pois não se deseja o mal a ninguém).


----------



## StormRic (28 Jul 2021 às 18:38)

Revenge disse:


> Ainda é muito cedo. Em Agosto e Setembro é que devem vir os grandes. Mas sim, esta semana esteve muito calma (o que é bom, pois não se deseja o mal a ninguém).



Também pode ser mau no sentido em que a energia que seria dissipada nessas tempestades está a ser acumulada ou desviada para outras zonas do globo. O balanço global da energia recebida do Sol é praticamente invariável todos os anos.


----------



## Revenge (31 Jul 2021 às 19:18)

StormRic disse:


> Também pode ser mau no sentido em que a energia que seria dissipada nessas tempestades está a ser acumulada ou desviada para outras zonas do globo. O balanço global da energia recebida do Sol é praticamente invariável todos os anos.



Pode estar a ser dissipada de forma constante e balanceada. Se houvesse um balanço perfeito, seria perfeitamente possível dissipar toda essa energia sem existir furacões cat. 5.
O problema é que a dissipação não é perfeita, existe acumulações e depois temos os grandes furacões.


----------



## Orion (4 Ago 2021 às 17:38)




----------



## Revenge (7 Ago 2021 às 01:57)

Entramos em Agosto e já começa a haver movimentações.


----------



## Revenge (9 Ago 2021 às 13:36)

Temos uma depressão tropical prestes a ser criada entre hoje e amanhã.
Tudo indica que será daquelas para ser acompanhada.


----------



## lserpa (9 Ago 2021 às 19:04)

Revenge disse:


> Temos uma depressão tropical prestes a ser criada entre hoje e amanhã.
> Tudo indica que será daquelas para ser acompanhada.



Apesar de ela estar eminente, não deverá se desenvolver muito penso eu, aquela área estará a ser influenciada por shear.
Os spaghettis também mostram que o trajeto deverá passar por cima de massas de terra, o que limitará muito o seu desenvolvimento felizmente, no entanto, é de se esperar precipitação excessiva para as partes das Leeward islands: Martinica, Domínica e Guadalupe. 





Invest94L 80% probabilidade de evoluir neste momento.

De qualquer das formas, esta “tempestade”será seguida por um bolsa de ar seco, o que limitará alguma evolução maior.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (9 Ago 2021 às 19:07)

Invest 94L











Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Revenge (9 Ago 2021 às 21:27)




----------



## Revenge (9 Ago 2021 às 22:59)




----------



## Revenge (10 Ago 2021 às 22:23)




----------



## lserpa (10 Ago 2021 às 22:44)

Revenge disse:


>



Manteve a previsão de ontem de modo geral, a influência do ar seco e o shear.

Já sabemos que tempestades nesta área podem surpreender, vai depender do “tempo de mar” que tiver.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (10 Ago 2021 às 22:56)

HWRF a simular o efeito orográfico da Hispaniola, o que poderá “voltar a abrir a circulação” área de marcada a preto.






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (11 Ago 2021 às 09:16)

Mesmo sem circulação completa nomearam a tempestade tropical Fred




https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/sat/satlooper.php?region=06L&product=ir 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Revenge (12 Ago 2021 às 13:10)

95L também já está na calha.


----------



## Revenge (12 Ago 2021 às 19:02)

https://www.reddit.com/r/TropicalWe...s_of_the_degraded_tropical_storm_fred_forces/


----------



## Revenge (15 Ago 2021 às 01:18)

O Linda felizmente não vai fazer mal a ninguém, mas vejam bem o olho.


----------



## Mammatus (16 Ago 2021 às 00:23)

No último aviso desceram a categoria da Grace para depressão tropical, do mal, o menos, uma vez que vai passar pelo Haiti.
Veremos como a situação vai evoluir nas próximas 24h.


----------



## Mammatus (17 Ago 2021 às 00:45)

No último aviso mantém-se a categoria de depressão tropical para a Grace na sua passagem pelo Haiti, e posterior intensificação ao largo da Jamaica e à medida que entra no Golfo do México.


----------



## Revenge (17 Ago 2021 às 16:47)

Está previsto o Grace atingir o Mexico na categoria de Furacão:


----------



## StormRic (17 Ago 2021 às 17:06)

Revenge disse:


> Está previsto o Grace atingir o Mexico na categoria de Furacão:



Duplo _landfall_ para o futuro furacão Grace, portanto, enquanto a tempestade tropical Henri rodeia as Bermudas sem lhes tocar directamente:











Próximo de Cabo Verde aquela _tropical wave_ pode ser o seguinte ciclone tropical.


----------



## Orion (17 Ago 2021 às 17:23)

Para os crentes...


----------



## Orion (17 Ago 2021 às 17:29)




----------



## Orion (17 Ago 2021 às 17:38)




----------



## Revenge (18 Ago 2021 às 14:58)

StormRic disse:


> portanto, enquanto a tempestade tropical Henri rodeia as Bermudas sem lhes tocar directamente:



O Henri está a mudar de trajetória e existe a possibilidade de atingir os States ou o Canadá na categoria de Furacão.


----------



## Revenge (19 Ago 2021 às 18:05)

Será que vai a Nova Iorque?


----------



## lserpa (19 Ago 2021 às 18:09)

Os dados da próxima run vão provavelmente ser mais fidedignos, uma vez que serão inseridos dados meteorológicos recolhidos por uma aeronave esta tarde. 

Quanto mais intensidade, mais à esquerda irá ficar, se perder intensidade mais à direita irá ficar.

Nesta rota o efeito de coriolis é muito o influente.


----------



## Revenge (20 Ago 2021 às 04:39)

lserpa disse:


> Os dados da próxima run vão provavelmente ser mais fidedignos, uma vez que serão inseridos dados meteorológicos recolhidos por uma aeronave esta tarde.
> 
> Quanto mais intensidade, mais à esquerda irá ficar, se perder intensidade mais à direita irá ficar.
> 
> Nesta rota o efeito de coriolis é muito o influente.



Cá está a nova run:


----------



## Revenge (21 Ago 2021 às 00:39)

O Henri vai chegar como Hurricane em Long Beach.

Há 30 anos que aquela zona não levava com uma tempestade na categoria de Hurricane e a ultima vez deu 1.5 Mil Milhões de prejuízo.


----------



## Orion (25 Ago 2021 às 10:31)

O GEM destoa, ficando o CT a pastar no meio de nenhures após não ter sido influenciado pelo cavado.

Impossível haver grandes certezas acerca de um CT que ainda nem se formou.

O eventual cavamento que ocorrerá para o final da semana será crítico mas por agora, cat. 1 muito fraco/TT forte como expectativa máxima? E provavelmente em transição.


----------



## Orion (25 Ago 2021 às 13:59)




----------



## Orion (25 Ago 2021 às 18:56)

Muito longe ainda (canto inferior esquerdo), o futuro Ida ou Julian:






Eventualmente será seguido aqui  https://www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/GOES/floater_index.php


----------



## Revenge (26 Ago 2021 às 02:06)




----------



## hurricane (26 Ago 2021 às 11:17)

A nova saída do GFS coloca os restos do furacao mesmo sobre o Grupo Central eu na lá. É preciso mesmo ter azar.


----------



## lserpa (26 Ago 2021 às 14:57)

hurricane disse:


> A nova saída do GFS coloca os restos do furacao mesmo sobre o Grupo Central eu na lá. É preciso mesmo ter azar.



Azar não! Sorte 

Caracteriza-se os restos de uma TT com um tempo estupidamente húmido, quente, cinzento, “ligeiramente” ventoso e o mar um pouco agitado. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (26 Ago 2021 às 14:58)

lserpa disse:


> Azar não! Sorte
> 
> Caracteriza-se os restos de uma TT com um tempo estupidamente húmido, quente, cinzento, “ligeiramente” ventoso e o mar um pouco agitado.
> 
> ...



Floater para a 98L https://www.tropicaltidbits.com/sat/satlooper.php?region=98L&product=ir


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2021 às 15:06)

_Mim achar_ que há ainda muito tempo para haver desilusões 

De qualquer das formas, e mesmo nas previsões dos últimos dias, o desenvolvimento inicial ocorreria nas próximas ~72-96h.


----------



## hurricane (26 Ago 2021 às 15:11)

lserpa disse:


> Azar não! Sorte
> 
> Caracteriza-se os restos de uma TT com um tempo estupidamente húmido, quente, cinzento, “ligeiramente” ventoso e o mar um pouco agitado.
> 
> ...



Se for durante a noite, nao me importo. Até seria uma experiencia diferente é verdade. Mas para andar a visitar a ilha, nao é muito agradável  Em todo o caso, tempo quente e tropical é o que eu preciso que este Verao ainda nao tive disso na Bélgica.


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2021 às 16:00)




----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2021 às 16:07)

A saída 06z do GFS não parece ser grande coisa tendo em conta a 00z e os restantes modelos.


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2021 às 17:40)

Orion disse:


> A saída 06z do GFS não parece ser grande coisa tendo em conta a 00z e os restantes modelos.








Bom... a saída das 12z não é melhor.

O CT vai na mesma à boleia do cavado - mas mais a leste do que nos outros modelos. Contudo, essa influência desaparece aquando da chegada aos Açores e posteriormente ocorre uma fusão com uma depressão nos níveis altos.






A 126h  990hPa, 105qph. Uma TT realista.

Quanto ao resto, é devolver a previsão porque não tem qualidade


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2021 às 19:18)

Orion disse:


> Bom... a saída das 12z não é melhor.
> 
> O CT vai na mesma à boleia do cavado - mas mais a leste do que nos outros modelos. Contudo, essa influência desaparece aquando da chegada aos Açores e posteriormente ocorre uma fusão com uma depressão nos níveis altos.
> 
> ...



Correção...

O problema da previsão do GFS não está bem relacionada com a perturbação a leste das Bermudas. Nesta, há coerência com os restantes modelos...






O ciclone que aparece nos Açores a ~120h refere-se à perturbação que está no meio de nenhures:






Na saída das 00z, o ciclone dissipa-se. Nas 2 seguintes, o ciclone persiste.


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2021 às 19:25)

Orion disse:


> O ciclone que aparece nos Açores a ~120h refere-se à perturbação que está no meio de nenhures:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Um bocado cedo para essa malta. 

Nada de jeito no IFS.

GFS


----------



## Orion (26 Ago 2021 às 21:15)

AVNO = GFS


----------



## Revenge (26 Ago 2021 às 22:02)

Poderemos ter o primeiro Major Hurricane a bater nos Estados Unidos este ano:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Ago 2021 às 08:01)

Ups..


----------



## Snifa (27 Ago 2021 às 08:16)

GFS a colocar um Furacão/Tempestade tropical a passar pela Madeira e posteriormente Portugal, fica para registo:






Quase todos os anos "filmes" destes aparecem nas cartas...  Seja como for, a acontecer já não seria a primeira vez...


----------



## Orion (27 Ago 2021 às 10:00)

Cat. 1 no limite inferior, não obstante o aspeto.


----------



## lserpa (27 Ago 2021 às 10:56)

O NHC a limitar as probabilidades.

Provavelmente estão a ter em conta a interação com o a frente que se aproxima.





1. An elongated area of low pressure located over the central Atlantic 
about 650 miles east of Bermuda is producing disorganized showers 
and thunderstorms. Environmental conditions are only forecast to be 
marginally conducive for development, but a tropical depression 
could still form over the weekend. The system is expected to move 
slowly eastward during the next day or two, but a faster 
northeastward motion is forecast to begin on Sunday. 
* Formation chance through 48 hours...medium...50 percent.
* Formation chance through 5 days...medium...60 percent.

Já há mais sistemas no “forno” com probabilidade de se aproximar dos Açores.


----------



## MSantos (27 Ago 2021 às 16:43)

A Tempestade Tropical IDA encontra-se neste momento a Sul de Cuba e com deslocamento para Noroeste, com este deslocamento vai atravessar a ilha de Cuba como tempestade tropical  ou furacão de categoria 1. Quando reentrar no oceano, já no Golfo do México, vai encontrar condições para se fortalecer rapidamente. As previsões atuais apontam para que possa ser um problema para os Estados do Sul dos EUA, tais como a Louisiana, o Missisipi ou o Alabama onde poderá fazer _landfall _como _major _(categoria 3 ou superior).

Deixo aqui o ultimo aviso emitido para este sistema pelo NHC:



> 637
> WTNT34 KNHC 271448
> TCPAT4
> 
> ...



Para mais informações  NHC

O seguimento para este sistema passa a ser feito em tópico dedicado: Tempestade Tropical IDA (Atlântico 2021 #AL09)


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2021 às 09:17)

Na realidade, as 2 perturbações não devem afetar significativamente os Açores.

Para compensar, o GFS arranja outras.


----------



## Revenge (28 Ago 2021 às 13:37)

O Nora não podia escolher pior sitio para se enfiar...


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2021 às 19:45)

> Showers and thunderstorms associated with an elongated area of  low pressure located over the central Atlantic has become a
> little better organized overnight. Environmental conditions are  expected to be only marginally conducive for further development.
> However, a tropical depression could still form within the next  couple of days. *By midweek, the system is forecast to be absorbed
> by a frontal system*. The disturbance is expected to drift  eastward through today, then accelerate northeastward Sunday
> ...



O tempo escasseia...







... e pouco deve ser esperado.


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2021 às 21:56)

O 10 não aparenta ser muito relevante.






Mais um ciclone africano a curvar cedo. Esperar para ver.

---


----------



## lserpa (29 Ago 2021 às 16:46)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (29 Ago 2021 às 21:31)

Será absorvida por uma depressão lá para 3a feira


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2021 às 09:44)

Com sorte, o 'verão' chegou ao fim. Setembro também começa com previsões favoráveis no que concerne a CTs. Bem longe, deverão ficar.


----------



## Revenge (1 Set 2021 às 14:50)

Nasceu a tempestade tropical Larry e já está previsto chegar a Major Hurricane ainda a meio do Atlantico.

A duvida aqui é se vira para Norte (tudo indica que sim), ou se continua para Oeste e volta a cair em cima dos States que nem uma bomba.


----------



## Revenge (2 Set 2021 às 23:01)

Tudo indica que o Larry vai ser um Major Fish Hurricane.

Apenas os peixes vão apreciar o monstro que é este furacão


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2021 às 17:24)

Larry, hoje às 13:26 utc, visto pelo Terra:






A trajectória pode levar as Bermudas a ficar fora da área de ventos de intensidade de tempestade tropical, previstos chegarem na quarta-feira à noite:


----------



## Revenge (5 Set 2021 às 02:26)

Larry


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2021 às 21:29)




----------



## Revenge (11 Set 2021 às 21:57)

Muita atividade no Atlântico.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Set 2021 às 22:42)

Revenge disse:


> Tudo indica que o Larry vai ser um Major Fish Hurricane.
> 
> Apenas os peixes vão apreciar o monstro que é este furacão


Tenta hospedar as imagens para que não se perca informação ou a mesma fique descontextualizada. Como aconteceu neste post.


----------



## Revenge (11 Set 2021 às 23:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Tenta hospedar as imagens para que não se perca informação ou a mesma fique descontextualizada. Como aconteceu neste post.



Na imagem que coloquei atrás, já fiz isso.


----------



## Revenge (12 Set 2021 às 00:59)




----------



## TiagoLC (12 Set 2021 às 02:18)

Revenge disse:


>


Interessante. Ainda hoje pensei se não haveria essa possibilidade para o nosso cantinho. 
Déjà vu da tempestade Alpha...


----------



## david 6 (12 Set 2021 às 12:21)

20% agora


----------



## romeupaz (12 Set 2021 às 16:16)

O que acham disto?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu M2011K2G através do Tapatalk


----------



## Iceberg (12 Set 2021 às 16:57)

Acho interessante. A acompanhar.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## Revenge (13 Set 2021 às 13:08)

Entretanto já deixou de ser seguida.


----------



## Orion (14 Set 2021 às 13:42)

A próxima onda tropical com curva precoce atualmente localiza-se no Burkina Faso/Gana. Com especial importância para Cabo Verde  https://en.sat24.com/en/wa


----------



## Revenge (18 Set 2021 às 08:48)




----------



## Revenge (20 Set 2021 às 11:19)




----------



## Revenge (20 Set 2021 às 15:02)




----------



## Revenge (21 Set 2021 às 09:29)




----------



## Orion (21 Set 2021 às 11:07)

Nem Peter, nem Rose. Supostamente.

4 nomes até a lista terminar. Como já não há nomes gregos, a lista suplementar vai certamente ser estreada  https://public.wmo.int/en/media/news/supplemental-list-of-tropical-cyclone-names-raiv


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Set 2021 às 13:34)




----------



## Revenge (21 Set 2021 às 16:55)




----------



## lserpa (21 Set 2021 às 17:03)

Revenge disse:


>



A verdade é que não será nada mais que um monte de humidade com circulação anti-horária à hipotética chegada à região dos Açores…


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (21 Set 2021 às 20:55)

Precipitação, quiçá:






Num cenário à GFS (12z), poderia haver chatices.

De qualquer das formas, efetuará um circuito interessante.


----------



## lserpa (22 Set 2021 às 12:15)

Pouca energia, não? 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (22 Set 2021 às 15:52)

Intensidade dos ventos às 10:15 UTC do NÃO-Odette:


----------



## Orion (22 Set 2021 às 20:55)

GOc no canto inferior direito. 18:24 UTC:


----------



## Orion (23 Set 2021 às 22:19)

Já deve faltar pouco para começar a mover.


----------



## Orion (26 Set 2021 às 21:58)

https://www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/GOES/floater.php?stormid=AL182021#homePageLink & https://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/

~46 quilómetros é o alcance máximo dos ventos com força de furacão. A boia nas proximidades em teoria deverá sobreviver. Incerto se os registos serão extraordinários.


----------



## Revenge (27 Set 2021 às 11:22)

O que se passa em Africa para nas ultimas semanas estar constantemente a formar-se lá novas Tempestades Tropicais?

O Sam é a terceira nas ultimas semanas e já tem mais duas a caminho.


----------



## lserpa (27 Set 2021 às 11:22)

Revenge disse:


> O que se passa em Africa para nas ultimas semanas estar constantemente a formar-se lá novas Tempestades Tropicais?
> 
> O Sam é a terceira nas ultimas semanas e já tem mais duas a caminho.



Época das monções 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Revenge (28 Set 2021 às 10:41)




----------



## lserpa (28 Set 2021 às 10:49)

Revenge disse:


>



Now we are starting to talk about 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Revenge (28 Set 2021 às 12:02)

lserpa disse:


> Now we are starting to talk about



Vives na Horta, é algo para seguires com atenção. 
Mas ainda é muito cedo, ainda estamos na altura da adivinhação.


----------



## lserpa (28 Set 2021 às 12:10)

Revenge disse:


> Vives na Horta, é algo para seguires com atenção.
> Mas ainda é muito cedo, ainda estamos na altura da adivinhação.



Claro.
As previsões começam a mostrar mais alguma instabilidade no futuro.

Mesmo assim, à pala do ex-Odette, deu para gerar uma ondulação frontal localmente poderosa e que fez bastante estragos por excesso de precipitação ontem em São Miguel. 

Mesmo sendo sistemas já insignificantes, ainda mostram os “dentes” 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Revenge (28 Set 2021 às 12:47)

lserpa disse:


> Claro.
> As previsões começam a mostrar mais alguma instabilidade no futuro.
> 
> Mesmo assim, à pala do ex-Odette, deu para gerar uma ondulação frontal localmente poderosa e que fez bastante estragos por excesso de precipitação ontem em São Miguel.
> ...



E isto é um problema que se tem visto cada vez mais. Antigamente era normal haver um Major Hurricane no Atlântico por ano. Este ano já vamos em 4 Majors e o ano passado ainda foi pior.

As alterações climáticas tem levado a um aumento da temperatura da agua, que no fundo é o combustível dos furacões.

Os Açores estão numa localização que com azar podem levar com estes furacões ou tempestades tropicais que nascem naquela zona de Africa, e este ano já nasceram bastantes.

Não só tem de se olhar para o 90L, mas também para o 91L que parece que vai ter um percurso similar para aquela zona.


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2021 às 14:12)

Revenge disse:


> Não só tem de se olhar para o 90L, mas também para o 91L que parece que vai ter um percurso similar para aquela zona.



Tendo em conta que nada de jeito ainda se formou, só com fins lúdicos por agora se deve 'olhar'.


----------



## Revenge (28 Set 2021 às 17:36)

Orion disse:


> Tendo em conta que nada de jeito ainda se formou, só com fins lúdicos por agora se deve 'olhar'.



Sim, é tudo ainda muito em jeito de adivinhação.

Mas há que dizer que os modelos estão cada vez mais assertivos. Este ano ainda não os vi a mandar tiros completamente ao lado.


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2021 às 10:57)

Perturbação de grandes dimensões dá vibrações à Lorenzo 






Obviamente que este cenário algum dia voltará a ocorrer. Mas o modelo não merece louros para esta recorrente previsão.






Para grande pena minha, ainda não está disponível a saída do CTCX 






Na mistela do NWS há isto:


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2021 às 14:29)

Orion disse:


> Para grande pena minha, ainda não está disponível a saída do CTCX



78h, 105 nós.

Ninguém diria, tendo em conta o 'mau' aspeto. A circulação é grande mas o olho é mesmo muito pequeno.


----------



## lserpa (29 Set 2021 às 15:03)

Com um bocadinho de jeito, ainda dava para ver um Fujiwhara…


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2021 às 15:06)

Bom...

Para quem vê ao longe, grande desilusão.






De resto, e tendo em conta o histórico recente, só falta mesmo 2 cts em transição em menos de 24h. Como tal, nem vou troçar muito 

O Sam é uma incógnita a >120h (nas saídas operacionais) e a saída operacional do GFS tem grande pressa (no que concerne à AL90). O caminho em frente não é frequentemente favorável.


----------



## Orion (29 Set 2021 às 17:15)




----------



## Orion (29 Set 2021 às 17:17)

https://www.star.nesdis.noaa.gov/GOES/floater.php?stormid=AL202021#homePageLink


----------



## Revenge (29 Set 2021 às 17:57)




----------



## Revenge (29 Set 2021 às 18:07)

Orion disse:


>



Essa tempestade tropical, que está prevista ir direitinha para o UK, se calha de bater em cheio em Portugal, já levamos nos tempos recentes com uma tão grande? É basicamente do tamanho de Portugal.


----------



## Orion (30 Set 2021 às 16:04)

https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCDAT5+shtml/301454.shtml?



Revenge disse:


> É basicamente do tamanho de Portugal.



Tempestades de inverno também podem ser colossais. Maiores que os furacões.


----------



## Revenge (1 Out 2021 às 17:07)

Enviaram um Surf Robot para dentro do Hurricane Sam:


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2021 às 22:34)

https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/MIATWSAT.shtml



> In terms of Accumulated Cyclone Energy (ACE), which measures the strength and duration of tropical storms and hurricanes, activity in the basin so far in 2021 has also been above normal, almost 50 percent above the long-term mean.



Com uma contribuição significativa do Sam.

De resto, tudo tranquilo nos próximos dias.


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2021 às 22:35)

http://www.weather.bm/tools/graphics.asp?name=LOCAL_SATELLITE&user=


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Out 2021 às 15:49)

Orion disse:


> https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/MIATWSAT.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interessante. Vê-se perfeitamente os limites da alta pressão.


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2021 às 21:54)

Orion disse:


>




'tão GFS? 

 https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCDAT5+shtml/022039.shtml?


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2021 às 16:58)

E é o fim do Sam, um notável furacão.


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2021 às 18:12)




----------



## Orion (5 Out 2021 às 19:33)




----------



## Orion (17 Out 2021 às 21:29)

Nov e Dez (meses pesquisados; ENSO neutra ou La Niña) geralmente são uma pasmaceira. Contudo, e como é do conhecimento geral, os últimos anos foram demasiado agitados.

Esperar para ver.


----------



## Orion (30 Out 2021 às 15:53)

> Tropical Weather Outlook
> NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL
> 800 AM EDT Sat Oct 30 2021
> 
> ...













Temporada bastante tranquila. Finalmente.


----------



## Orion (30 Out 2021 às 15:59)

(canto inferior esquerdo)


----------



## Orion (30 Out 2021 às 19:59)

60  70%.

Trajeto engraçado.


----------



## Orion (30 Out 2021 às 20:01)




----------



## Thomar (31 Out 2021 às 11:21)

IPMA>Tempo>


Informação especial_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2021-10-31 09:45:00* e *2021-11-02 09:45:00*_Assunto:_ TEMPESTADE SUBTROPICAL WANDA - AÇORES - COMUNICADO Nº1Na madrugada de hoje, domingo - 31 de outubro, o National Hurricane Center (NHC) de Miami, responsável pela monotorização dos ciclones tropicais no Atlântico, classificou a depressão centrada a oeste do Arquipélago como tempestade subtropical WANDA.

Às 09:00 UTC (31 de outubro) a tempestade subtropical WANDA, encontrava-se centrada a cerca de 1100 km a oeste das Flores, com um deslocamento para este-sueste à velocidade de 26 km/h no entanto, espera-se uma diminuição no deslocamento durante o dia de hoje e uma mudança de direção para norte na terça-feira, 02 de novembro. Nestas condições, não se prevê que a tempestade subtropial WANDA afete o Arquipélago dos Açores.

Nos próximos dias o estado do tempo nos Açores deverá permanecer influenciado por uma ondulação frontal com actividade moderada a FORTE, pelo que se mantém a previsão de precipitação que poderá ser por vezes FORTE especialmente nas ilhas dos Grupos Ocidental e Central.Data de edição: 2021-10-31 09:47:34

Ministério do MarInstituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, I.P.
Rua C do Aeroporto de Lisboa
1749-077 Lisboa - Portugal


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2021 às 11:27)

> To assess the degree of skill in a set of track forecasts, the track forecast error can be compared with the error from CLIPER5, a  climatology and persistence  model  that  contains no information about the current state of the atmosphere (Neumann 1972, Aberson 1998). Errors from the CLIPER5 model are taken to represent a “no-skill” level of accuracy that is used as the baseline (eb) for evaluating other forecasts. If CLIPER5 errors are unusually low during a given season, for example, it indicates that the year’s storms were inherently “easier” to forecast than normal or otherwise unusually well behaved.



O único modelo que mete o ciclone a atravessar o território português continente é o TCLP.


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2021 às 18:51)

Vai ficar mais um pouco.


----------



## fablept (1 Nov 2021 às 11:28)




----------



## Kamikaze (1 Nov 2021 às 14:10)

fablept disse:


>



'Á-lá-ver' se o IPMA não piou cedo demais...


----------



## Orion (1 Nov 2021 às 14:25)

Kamikaze disse:


> 'Á-lá-ver' se o IPMA não piou cedo demais...



O IPMA vai à boleia do que o IFS mostra e o NHC escreve:








> The intensity guidance suggests little change in strength during the next several days as dry air and relatively cool SSTs continue to affect the system.  However, the current shear is expected to decrease during the next 24-36 h, and this should help the system to transition to a tropical cyclone.  By 120 h, Wanda is expected to become a post-tropical low as cooler sea surface temperatures and an even dryer air mass cause the convection to dissipate.



Tranquilo, ainda.


----------



## lserpa (1 Nov 2021 às 14:25)

Kamikaze disse:


> 'Á-lá-ver' se o IPMA não piou cedo demais...



A passar, seria extra tropical ou pós-tropical .. logo, não estão de todo errados.

Precisava era mesmo de passar para ver se mudava o padrão 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (1 Nov 2021 às 20:31)

Não está fácil.

OFCL = NHC


----------



## fablept (2 Nov 2021 às 15:51)

_Assunto:_ TEMPESTADE TROPICAL WANDA - AÇORES - COMUNICADO Nº2Às 9:00 UTC de hoje, segunda-feira 02 de novembro, de acordo com o National Hurricane Center (NHC) de Miami, responsável pela monitorização dos ciclones tropicais no Atlântico, a tempestade tropical WANDA encontrava-se a aproximadamente 1285 km a oeste dos Açores. A trajectória desta tempestade apresenta uma elevada incerteza, no entanto a probabilidade de atingir directamente os Açores é baixa.

Nos próximos dias permanecem as condições para a ocorrência de chuva forte devido a um sistema frontal quase-estacionário que está a afectar o arquipélago.







						Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera
					






					www.ipma.pt


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Nov 2021 às 18:04)

A "WANDA" está a puxar uma massa de ar muito húmida e quente proveniente de uma ondulação saída de África, zona NE de Cabo Verde.
Daí termos, agora em vigor, avisos por Chuva Forte em todos os grupos dos Açores até amanhã.
Interessante!


----------



## Orion (2 Nov 2021 às 22:23)

O ciclone a noroeste da Wanda tem ainda menos convecção.


----------



## Orion (3 Nov 2021 às 20:35)

Ciclones 'chatinhos'


----------



## Orion (6 Nov 2021 às 17:06)




----------



## Orion (2 Dez 2021 às 21:33)




----------

